# Post your TPF pet peeves



## Robin Usagani (Jan 31, 2011)

I hate it when someone spells:
Lense
Amature


Oh.. and these british members spell
Whilst


The last one is a joke 

What are your pet peeves


----------



## e.rose (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh my god, we're back online?

TPF pet peeve:

*WHEN TPF IS BROKEN!*


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 31, 2011)

Threads like this....:er:


----------



## e.rose (Jan 31, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> Threads like this....:er:



 :thumbup:


----------



## Overread (Jan 31, 2011)

Wait.. you saying there is another way to spell whilst? ? ? ????


----------



## LuckySe7en (Jan 31, 2011)

when 4,000 people view my thread and only 2 reply.


----------



## mishele (Jan 31, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> Threads like this....:er:



I'm w/ you!! lol


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 31, 2011)

My sig says it all.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 31, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> Threads like this....:er:


 
Oh come on mike.. at least it is in the right section


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 31, 2011)

My pet peeve is grammer and speling nazis


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 31, 2011)

When people get upset about people making comments about their pictures, when they asked for C&C... :er:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 1, 2011)

Responses like this. 



Big Mike said:


> Threads like this....:er:


----------



## Derrel (Feb 1, 2011)

Titles that are far too brief, idiotic, or deceptive. Seriously. Crappy post titles are my #1 pet peeve here. Put a little thought and mental effort into the titles people.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 1, 2011)

Threads with long title and the NSFW tag is at the end! Doh!


----------



## Jakefreese (Feb 1, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> Threads like this....:er:



Haha!

When tpf is broken !   

And getting smart ass responses and "google it"   that is why I post in the beginners!


----------



## CCericola (Feb 1, 2011)

Drama Llamas.


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 1, 2011)

How about people who post 20 images in their thread, no details, no request for CC, nothing.  And they don't space them


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 1, 2011)

OR HOW ABOUT PEOPLE WHO TYPE IN ALL CAPS


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 1, 2011)

How About People Who Start Every Word With A Capital Letter?  Extra Work?  Wtf?


----------



## Jakefreese (Feb 1, 2011)

orpeoplethatcannotusethespacebaryouknowitisreallyhardtotypefastandnotusethespacebar


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 1, 2011)

LuckySe7en said:


> when 4,000 people view my thread and only 2 reply.


 

:thumbup:

Regards,
Jake


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 1, 2011)

People starting every thread in the 'beginners' section.


----------



## mjhoward (Feb 1, 2011)

- Canon 60D or D7000?  Its been covered MANY times already.
- Canon 7D or D7000? .    ^^^^
- Newbies wanting the most fantastical setup, latest and greatest body with the best lenses and lighting... with a budget of $500.
- Posting pics of your kids for C&C... just kidding :lmao:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 1, 2011)

People who ask stoopid questions that could be answered in depth by Googling it.


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Feb 2, 2011)

Threads with no photos when they ask questions about their
photography and not photos to illustrate what they are referring too.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 2, 2011)

Sorry.. i did this quite a bit  



Bitter Jeweler said:


> People who ask stoopid questions that could be answered in depth by Googling it.


----------



## flatflip (Feb 2, 2011)

English speaking people from the US that don't know the difference between "then" and "than".


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 2, 2011)

flatflip said:


> English speaking people from the US that don't know the difference between "then" and "than".


 
You dont think the brits is not any worse then americans?









the then i put is a joke btw


----------



## Formatted (Feb 2, 2011)

People who just hang around in the beginners section.. I'm looking at you Bitter!


----------



## Overread (Feb 2, 2011)

When I go out to specifically buy a plunger to clear a bocked loo - and the darn thing clears itself (after a whole day blocked...) whilst I'm out buying the plunger!! Just what the heck do I do with it now - dance with it?


Also - when LastFM decides to go all technomusic on me and play really odd stuffs in otherwise normal radio stations.....






Well they sort of link to TPF................the last one does at least!....


----------



## kundalini (Feb 2, 2011)

LuckySe7en said:


> when 4,000 people view my thread and only 2 reply.


The most views you have received from a thread you have started is 838 from TPF, Back in the Day. That one doesn't count for obvious reasons. The next highest view count is 461 asking about gear. For any type of C&C or help on what to do (sweet 16)...... 272.




Back on Topic:

People who exaggerate.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 2, 2011)

Formatted said:


> People who just hang around in the beginners section.. I'm looking at you Bitter!


 
I'm sorry, is there a problem?


----------



## Phranquey (Feb 2, 2011)

Jakefreese said:


> orpeoplethatcannotusethespacebaryouknowitisreallyhardtotypefastandnotusethespacebar


 
My variant of this....

People who refuse to use proper punctuation, don't capitalize the beginning of their sentences, and insist on using "text speak".  Is it_ really_ that difficult to use a few extra keys while typing ??


----------



## JAFO28 (Feb 2, 2011)

People who don't resize their photos prior to posting, reminding me of the days of dial-up.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Feb 3, 2011)

LuckySe7en said:


> when 4,000 people view my thread and only 2 reply.



A better pet peeve would be when the 3998 other people actually reply, and regurgitate, or drown out the best answers to the thread.


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 3, 2011)

How about having vendors called "supporting" vendors (who probably pay a fee to the owners for the opportunity to get seen on the site) who make posts wanting to buy people's images at $25 a pop for them in turn to use in advertising and promotional material?

While we the community keep trying to spread the word about how these lowballers are hurting the industry, the owners feel it is right to have "supporting" vendors do the same **** here...

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...5-gift-certificate-chosen-boudoir-photos.html


----------



## MichiganFarts (Feb 3, 2011)

That's a gift certificate to use in their store.  That's a lot less than $25 they're giving up, no doubt.


----------



## skieur (Feb 3, 2011)

Phranquey said:


> Jakefreese said:
> 
> 
> > orpeoplethatcannotusethespacebaryouknowitisreallyhardtotypefastandnotusethespacebar
> ...


 
Usually an indication of illiteracy, which means they are unlikely to become pros with a successful business.

skieur


----------



## Light Artisan (Feb 3, 2011)

The ****ing censorship.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Feb 3, 2011)

skieur said:


> Usually an indication of illiteracy, which means they are unlikely to become pros with a successful business.
> 
> skieur




People who state exaggerations as fact.


----------



## Light Artisan (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh...

People who quote the post directly above theres, especially when it has 23 photos.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Feb 3, 2011)

People who ask questions one day, with seemingly little understanding of basic photography; and then act like an authority on the subject the next. day

Namely, me.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 3, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> Oh...
> 
> People who quote the post directly above theres, especially when it has 23 photos.


 Ding Ding Ding

I don't mind the quote (unless Derrel is on a roll  ), but geeze Louise, the photos are right there!  If it's a page or two back..... well, some concessions can be made, but please only the one photo that pique your interests please.  Anyone remember the double-dipping of Constanza?


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 3, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> People who ask questions one day, with seemingly little understanding of basic photography; and then act like an authority on the subject the next. day
> Namely, me.


 
DuDe, I was just going to say that one!  

:hugs:


----------



## MichiganFarts (Feb 3, 2011)

bigtwinky said:


> MichiganFarts said:
> 
> 
> > People who ask questions one day, with seemingly little understanding of basic photography; and then act like an authority on the subject the next. day
> ...




And were you going to reference yourself too? :lmao:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 3, 2011)

Are you talking about erose?



kundalini said:


> Light Artisan said:
> 
> 
> > Oh...
> ...


----------



## kundalini (Feb 3, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Are you talking about erose?


 I think Light Artisian and I were on the same wavelength and making a general observation........ but if the stileto fits...


----------



## mjhoward (Feb 3, 2011)

bigtwinky said:


> How about having vendors called "supporting" vendors (who probably pay a fee to the owners for the opportunity to get seen on the site) who make posts wanting to buy people's images at $25 a pop for them in turn to use in advertising and promotional material?
> 
> While we the community keep trying to spread the word about how these lowballers are hurting the industry, the owners feel it is right to have "supporting" vendors do the same **** here...
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...5-gift-certificate-chosen-boudoir-photos.html



Your post on that thread 'disappeared' again


----------



## Formatted (Feb 3, 2011)

mjhoward said:


> Your post on that thread 'disappeared' again



Read that post.. What the ****...


----------



## Overread (Feb 3, 2011)

Formatted said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> > Your post on that thread 'disappeared' again
> ...



Here we go - strap yourselves in for the ride!


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 3, 2011)

mjhoward said:


> bigtwinky said:
> 
> 
> > How about having vendors called "supporting" vendors (who probably pay a fee to the owners for the opportunity to get seen on the site) who make posts wanting to buy people's images at $25 a pop for them in turn to use in advertising and promotional material?
> ...



Yep, but this time i got a PM from an admin and i will respect their wishes. 

I have since PMed my thoughts to both ekool (site admin/owner) and also to the "supporting" vendor


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice knowin' ya, bigtwinky!


----------



## Formatted (Feb 3, 2011)

Really hacks me off, its ridiculous. $25, and its a gift card so it costs them what $5?


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 3, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Nice knowin' ya, bigtwinky!


 
Meh, they will do what they do. I enjoy this site, I enjoy (and hope) that I help people out.

I posted, they asked me not to, so I sent PMs. I hope to get a reply and have some sort of action taken, but who knows.

If they feel that someone not liking what people are doing is a reason to be banned, then so be it.  But hey, at least I drummed up some actual interest for their offer


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 3, 2011)

But lets not let this thread turn into something about that thread, lets keep this on track to your general pet peeves... 

Umm... anyone else got some?


----------



## e.rose (Feb 3, 2011)

bigtwinky said:


> How about having vendors called "supporting" vendors (who probably pay a fee to the owners for the opportunity to get seen on the site) who make posts wanting to buy people's images at $25 a pop for them in turn to use in advertising and promotional material?
> 
> While we the community keep trying to spread the word about how these lowballers are hurting the industry, the owners feel it is right to have "supporting" vendors do the same **** here...
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...5-gift-certificate-chosen-boudoir-photos.html



What in the royal f*ck?  Are they SERIOUS? :er:



Schwettylens said:


> Are you talking about erose?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey now... I quote the post directly above mine, but if it has images I'll usually edit out the images and leave just the text :greenpbl: 



bigtwinky said:


> Yep, but this time i got a PM from an admin and i will respect their wishes.
> 
> I have since PMed my thoughts to both ekool (site admin/owner) and also to the "supporting" vendor



So you voiced your opinion about how utterly stupid and ridiculous that is and they censored you?

*L-A-M-E.*


----------



## mishele (Feb 3, 2011)

When people have names that start w/ a "P".


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 3, 2011)

e.rose said:


> So you voiced your opinion about how utterly stupid and ridiculous that is and they censored you?
> *L-A-M-E.*


 
Well, I was a bit...umm...rough in my initial post 

But it is a privately owned site, they can do what they want.  I decided to do the more professional thing and send both parties a reply.  I hope they have the same professional and care and reply back to me, whether they take action or not.

But yeah, the post in THIS thread was technically done BEFORE I got the message from the mod... so umm... I not stiring extra ****, I'm just answering questions.


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 3, 2011)

But lets not let this thread turn into something about that thread, lets keep this on track to your general pet peeves... 

Umm... anyone else got some?


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 3, 2011)

mishele said:


> When people have names that start w/ a "P".


 
Real names or board names? :blushing:


----------



## Overread (Feb 3, 2011)

bigtwinky said:


> But lets not let this thread turn into something about that thread, lets keep this on track to your general pet peeves...
> 
> Umm... anyone else got some?



Can I complain about my loo that unblocked itself whilst I was buying a plunger to unblock it with?


----------



## mishele (Feb 3, 2011)

bigtwinky said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > When people have names that start w/ a "P".
> ...



I just wanted to mess w/ you.....lol


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 3, 2011)

Overread said:


> bigtwinky said:
> 
> 
> > But lets not let this thread turn into something about that thread, lets keep this on track to your general pet peeves...
> ...


 
You could if you referred to your loo at a toilet.  But not if you will use the term "loo"


----------



## flatflip (Feb 3, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> flatflip said:
> 
> 
> > English speaking people from the US that don't know the difference between "then" and "than".
> ...



I haven't noticed it with Brits. I just didn't want to be critical towards people that try their ( not there and not they're  ) best at English, as a second or third language.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 3, 2011)

English is my 2nd .  My English isnt as good as I want it.


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 3, 2011)

Same here, im french.  Dont hold it against me


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 3, 2011)

Interesting, both owner and vendor have logged in, read my msgs, and yet, no response.

See signature below..


----------



## skieur (Feb 3, 2011)

bigtwinky said:


> Same here, im french. Dont hold it against me


 
Toi, tu es probablement quebecois ou canadien, pas "french" et tu parles francais canadien.  

skieur


----------



## e.rose (Feb 3, 2011)

bigtwinky said:


> See signature below..



Agreed. :thumbup:


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 3, 2011)

skieur said:


> bigtwinky said:
> 
> 
> > Same here, im french. Dont hold it against me
> ...



Effectivement, je suis Quebecois.  Mais un Quebecois est aussi francais.  Mais oui, notre francais n'est pas exactement pareil au francais des Francais de France


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 4, 2011)

How about sending PMs to the site owners on community issues and receving no reply at alk, not even a we'll get back to you


----------



## MichiganFarts (Feb 4, 2011)

bigtwinky said:


> How about sending PMs to the site owners on community issues and receving no reply at alk, not even a we'll get back to you



Sounds like you got your answer then .


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 4, 2011)

I ain't done yet 

edit: heard back from the actual vendor (who I PMed) and she has since removed her offer, which is great.  Love that the vendors hear and understand (although nothing is stopping her from putting her "offer" in other sites and places), but I still have yet to hear back from the admin.  Currently ready to take it a step up.... if only I didnt have this freakin day job that takes up my time.


----------



## Formatted (Feb 4, 2011)

This is a fantastic website, loads of members that are happy to answer the questions from those members that are happy to ask them.

There is a huge amount of traffic on the site at-least 1,000 posts a day, and at-least 4,000 views. I imagine there is some sort of Ad revenue for those that own the site, but how much have they invested recently? Well almost squat. Big_Mike is doing a great job moderating the site but who else is involved? I don't often see other mods hanging around.

Why can't the money from the ad revenue be used for a yearly competition prize even a Flickr Pro account $25 just more of an incentive to get more members involved in the website thus increasing the amount of members and so the ad revenue! Bit of investment goes a long way!

Please do understand, I'm not knocking the owners or those that are involved in running the website, its a great site; I just wish a bit more time and money was invested in encouraging members to get more involved. I'm happy for this post to be deleted but I'd like to think my message gets through.


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 4, 2011)

To end my pet peeve...

Received a message back from the supporting vendor.  She has pulled her "ad" from the website. 

Received a reply and had an exchange with a site owner (4Nines).  While never really saying much or agreeing/disagreeing, it was nice to at least get an acknowledgement.  Will anything be done?  Doubt it.  I like to think I opened an eye, but not naive enough to know that that eye is probably closed again...business is business.

Never received a reply from ekool.  Even after a second message.  So he shall remain on the **** list.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 4, 2011)

bigtwinky said:


> Never received a reply from ekool. Even after a second message. So he shall remain on the **** list.


 Wish in one hand and $hit in the other.  Which one weighs more?


----------



## MichiganFarts (Feb 7, 2011)

kundalini said:


> bigtwinky said:
> 
> 
> > Never received a reply from ekool. Even after a second message. So he shall remain on the **** list.
> ...



Depends...what did I eat before I $hit?


----------

